# Lady Haleth - The House of Haleth



## cart (Jun 14, 2022)

So I've had some free time on my hands as of late and been reading up a storm and learned of the interesting House of Haleth and the even more interesting heroine of Lady Haleth. She is kind of a one of kind character being the leader of the early house of men.. showing developments of an Amazonian like lifestyle and band of women warriors. A matriarchal society.. elite warriors, particularly in woodland areas to the point that orcs wouldn't dare enter their lands. Lady Haleth herself being simply a badass both verbally (makes Thingol look a bit silly) and physically/mentally. She even impresses Caranthir of all people.

Their house falls apart shortly after but there line lives through the fourth age (though unfortunately I don't think there are any representations of their line that would bring their house pride of any kind sadly.)
But I just wanted to shine a light on Lady Haleth moreso than the House of Haleth, as she is a badass for sure.. and worth a bit of a read (or a re-read) as she certainly stands out on the shortlist of the pantheon of female heroines in Tolkien's Middle Earth.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 15, 2022)

Love to see this stuff! Lady Haleth is certainly quite the character. I love that she is a strong woman warrior, and yet I can still picture her clad in High-Elven apparel. She is a seriously underrated character given her impressive capabilities and strength. The art you have shown is absolutely stunning! Thank you for posting this!


----------

